# The Legend of Felix: 2014!



## pani (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all! I've owned Felix for about a month now, so I thought it was about time I get his little bunny blog set up!

My little sir is a Netherland Dwarf, who I got from a breeder at 8 weeks old at the end of November. He initially seemed rather quiet and timid, but that quickly wore off and his naughty and curious side shone through. He likes to investigate and sniff _everything_, and find little nooks and crannies to hide in; some of his favourites are behind a big stuffed dragon on the couch, or hiding underneath the blankets hanging down in front of the couch. 

He loves playing in boxes and running bunny 500s around the living room! His play space is currently restricted to around half our living room, including free run of the couch. It doesn't sound like much, but since he's so small, he can easily sprint around and binky all over the place. He used to have roam of the living room, but after destroying _two_ headphone cables (including my favourite headset ever!) I figured I'd have to restrict his playspace a bit until I can 100% bun-proof the area. 

Few pictures to start off with, although these are from 2013! I can't wait to share Felix's adventures in his own little blog. 
















I love his stubby little legs, but he can stretch them for miles when he yawns!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, Felix is adorable! Happy New Year, Felix & happy blogging for 2014! arty:


----------



## lovelops (Jan 1, 2014)

Tauntz said:


> Oh, Felix is adorable! Happy New Year, Felix & happy blogging for 2014! arty:



Felix is sooo cute! What a sweetie!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jan 2, 2014)

:thanks:

Today was a big day for Felix - he got his calci vaccine and nails clipped, and while I was seeing the breeder she also checked out his man parts. It turns out he's an early bloomer, because he's already hit bunny puberty, at just 12 weeks old! I'm going to look into local vets and get him neutered as soon as I can. I'm so glad we haven't noticed any hormonal behaviour from him, no spraying or losing litter box habits. I also mentioned that he's not too affectionate and can be a little bit naughty at times, so she told me that I should not let him get away with as much, and scoop him up for some cuddles before and after he gets his playtime. I also noticed I'm petting him way too softly, she was giving him some little nose and ear rubs much harder and he seemed to be enjoying it quite a bit. 

Few pictures from playtime today!















"Muuum, stooooop!"


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness what a handsome little bun Felix is!! Soooooo cute


----------



## pani (Jan 4, 2014)

Felix was a bit sulky yesterday, seems like the effect of the vaccine. Poor little guy just bunloafed all day or hid inside his dark box! He seems more like himself today, way more energetic and running around. Having some concerns about some funny poops, but otherwise he seems okay.

I'm thinking about picking up a bunny girlfriend for him after he's neutered, and his hormones are back to normal. It'll depend how he reacts. If I do, I want to get a lop-eared, so I have one of each! It'll be a bit odd having the mini lop be a bit bigger, though.


----------



## pani (Jan 6, 2014)

Not a whole lot to report over the last few days! Felix has returned to his old bouncy self. He hasn't had a potty accident in a few days, which I'm super happy about! Since he's just hit 'bunny puberty' I was expecting his litter habits to take a hit, so I'm pleasantly surprised. Still pooping all over the place, but that's to be expected. Maybe it'll calm down once he feels like he's marked his territory!










*smoosh smoosh smoosh*
Whenever I rub him enough, he smooshes his head to the ground!​


----------



## Azerane (Jan 11, 2014)

That picture of him in the Santa hat!! So much love  He seems like such a character, and sounds quite mischievous just like Bandit. And yes, don't be afraid to pet them firmly, Bandit _loves_ some really good head rubs.

Looking forward to following Felix's adventures


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 11, 2014)

Felix is so adorable.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 11, 2014)

Just caught up on here. He's just so cute. These little bunnies are just so naughty and get up to all sorts . I have two and one of them is always into something but he was so well behaved this morning letting my friend hold and pet him. They are skittish but as they get older they do get better with being held and cuddled. I live sitting or laying on the floor with mine, they crawl all over me and lick me like mad, you should try it with Felix. Look forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## pani (Jan 11, 2014)

Azerane said:


> That picture of him in the Santa hat!! So much love  He seems like such a character, and sounds quite mischievous just like Bandit. And yes, don't be afraid to pet them firmly, Bandit _loves_ some really good head rubs.
> 
> Looking forward to following Felix's adventures


He certainly is! Better not the two of them hatch any schemes together. 

He seems to enjoy my firmer head rubs now! He'll smoosh his head to the ground and if I stop, sometimes he'll nudge my finger to keep going. 



Aubrisita said:


> Felix is so adorable.


He'd thank you if he weren't busy trying to get in trouble!



Chrisdoc said:


> Just caught up on here. He's just so cute. These little bunnies are just so naughty and get up to all sorts . I have two and one of them is always into something but he was so well behaved this morning letting my friend hold and pet him. They are skittish but as they get older they do get better with being held and cuddled. I live sitting or laying on the floor with mine, they crawl all over me and lick me like mad, you should try it with Felix. Look forward to watching him grow up.


Haha, I was lying on the floor a few days ago and he took the opportunity to jump up on me and run around!

He got a bit curious a few days ago...





"What's that???"





"What's THIS???"





Standing guard over his water bottle!​


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Just caught up on here. He's just so cute. These little bunnies are just so naughty and get up to all sorts . I have two and one of them is always into something but he was so well behaved this morning letting my friend hold and pet him.



Sheesh! What a typo/misspeak! You referred to having two bunnies and I got a horrible "oh crap" feeling and had to run off to check your blog and make sure I hadn't missed something horrible happening that reduced you to only two bunnies! I'm SO relieved by the lack of bad news!

Felix is so freaking adorable... it's a bit scary to think of how naughty he may be once he has a partner-in-crime-slash-scapegoat to aid and abet his naughtiness, though!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry Jennifer, just meant that I two very naughty boys and one very well behaved big boy, sorry for the scare lol. They are all in the best of health


----------



## pani (Jan 14, 2014)

Felix is just hitting his rambunctious 'teenage years' so I guess some misbehaving is to be expected. 

He's actually been really friendly over the last few days! Thought I'd pick up my camera again this morning and take a few pictures. His neutering is booked in for this Thursday, and since I won't be available to drop him off that morning, he'll have to stay overnight and come home with me the next afternoon. I know it's all for the best, but I'm so nervous about leaving him overnight in a strange place for a strange operation! I wish there was a way to tell him what was going on and explain it!















Playing with the big squishie red dragon!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 14, 2014)

Great pics, he´s such a cutie. I´m sure his neuter will go fine. It´s always awful being separated for them, I know that when I leave them for a few days, I do nothing but worry. Will be thinking about the little fellow.


----------



## pani (Jan 15, 2014)

Just dropped him off for his overnight stay and sterilisation tomorrow. On the way there I noticed that he's got a sort of irritated spot on his back, which I thought was the healing scab from where he'd had his vaccination, but then I realised the vaccination spot was actually closer to his neck and this one is further down his back. It felt like a scab but was more yellow, and had a little bit of flaking skin around it, so I asked if they could take a look at that tomorrow too. 

When I dropped him off I got a bit teary... poor little guy was terrified, cowering in the corner of his box. Hope he knows I'll be back for him soon!

He was having a wonderful time playing today before we left. I feel bad because he's just gotten comfortable enough that he's started flopping onto his side sometimes, so I'm sure staying in a strange environment and having a strange surgery will stop that for a while. Thankfully, this should be the last time he has to leave the house in a while, so no more worrying about my poor scared bun!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 15, 2014)

Aww, he's such a cutie. I'm sure he'll be fine at the vets. I know how upsetting and stressful it can be though. I'm lucky enough to live close enough to work and my vet that I was able to bring Bandit in during my early meal break instead of having him stay overnight. I was a complete mess the rest of the day at work and rang up twice to see how everything was going, lol. He was completely fine though 

Best wishes for a quick recovery from his op


----------



## lovelops (Jan 15, 2014)

I was actually in the operating room when the vet did both Lady and Brooke. A large dog and I mean LARGE like 150 pounds eat through his leash and was starting to roam about the surgery room and I offered to keep the dog away from the operating table if the vet would do my buns next (the surgery was up in Baltimore and I live in the DC area like 50 miles away). The vet was short staffed that day and welcomed my help. It was a bit horrifying seeing them put Brooke in a clear storage box with the gas tubes attached to knock her out and then watch her look around dazed like what the hell am I dong in this box? Lady was not to happy in the box either... One thing I would suggest is asking for pain meds after the surgery. I've found vets are of two minds. There is one school that will tell you they don't want to overmedicate the rabbit in case so they will give NOTHING and say they will be find and I went that route with Lady and Brooke and do not recommend it. Get something for them. Others will give you something for them. Get something...since they came out of getting fixed they had personality changes that I think was attributed to NOT having pain meds.. just my two cents but FELIX is so freaking cute.. he is so adorable... I love him with his dragon...

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 15, 2014)

I did not post this to scare you... So I hope you do not get upset. I'm sure Felix is going to do great and bounce back with no problems! Just remember to get pain meds for him and make certain he is comfortable afterwards. That is my point. If they try to pooh pooh you be firm. I saw how Lady was not comfortable and my husband was upset. The next day she was ok but still.... get meds for him and if you don't need them fine but in case you need pain meds for him you have them ready. 

Also, I doubt they will be doing it the same way down there as they do here and I went to a low cost neuter surgery because our vet wanted $450 a rabbit which I thought was way too much money.. 

I'm sure everything will go ok and he will be hopping around within 24 hours or so no problems..

Keep us posted!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2014)

Good vibes for Felix, he is just so cute. Sure everything will be OK and he'll be bouncing off the walls in a couple of days.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 15, 2014)

I am going to join in sending good vibes to your little guy and hugs to you.


----------



## pani (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for your kind thoughts, Bec, Vanessa, Chris, and Aubrey. I got a call from the vet a little while ago, saying that the procedure went well, and that Felix is recovering now. I'll be able to pick him up in the next couple of hours.  They had a look at the scabs on his back and said they look like healing injuries, and shouldn't be anything to worry about. If any more come up, I'll call for another appointment, but hopefully they'll heal and no more will show. I can't wait to see my little guy again!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 16, 2014)

Hooray!!  That's so exciting. I checked the thread a couple times earlier to see if you'd heard anything yet. So glad that the surgery went well and he is recovering


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

Great news, I bet you can´t wait to see him, I know that when mine went in for theirs, I couldn´t wait for the vet to ring to tell me I could go and collect them. There´s nothing better than getting there and seeing them safe and well, I couldn´t hug them but I did it in my head lol. 

Lots of bunny hugs and kisses from my three and hope he makes a swift recovery. I´m sure he will, he sort of reminds me of Houdini personality wise and he was up and about and hitting the walls the first.


----------



## pani (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been waiting in the waiting room at the vet for over an hour for Felix to come out! I've watched heaps of dogs come in, be seen, and leave, but yet to see my poor little Felix.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 16, 2014)

Awww, well hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer. I find it strange for them to tell you you can come in and get him, and then keep you waiting like that.


----------



## pani (Jan 16, 2014)

Felix finally came home from the vet! It took a while but he's home now.  Bit quiet, which is to be expected, but he seems to be healing well. He's just such a _good_ bunny sometimes - I bought critical care and got some syringes in case he needed feeding which I thought he might, but as soon as I got him home he started munching on hay, of all things! I surrounded him with his favourites - spinach, parsley, even some purple grapes - and he chose the plain timothy hay. 

He's getting more and more active. I didn't let him out tonight since I'd like him to rest, but I might let him out for a small play tomorrow depending on how he's looking/feeling. I'll give it a few days before I return him to his normal play area.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay., great to hear he's doing ok. Just make sure he's reasonably quiet for a few days, mine wanted to be back out on the second day but I held off till the third as


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry hadn't finished...I held off till the third as didn't want any problems but it was hard saying no to them. Having said that, some do recover in record time so if he's Ok tomorrow for some space but no jumping you know best.


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm really glad the neuter went well and that he is starting to feel better. Hey, just be glad you don't have to syringe him any of the critical care. With most bunnies it's a fight to get it in them  Just seal the bag and store in the fridge or freezer. Critical care is always good to have on hand for emergency feeding.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, syringe feeding in no easy task, I remember that Brandy ended up with a really cute moustache. Jenny, do I need to keep the remainder of the critical care in the fridge, I´ve got the sealed bag in the bathroom cupboard as it said store in a cool, dry place, just wanted to check with my expert :spintongue


----------



## Azerane (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!! I'm so glad he's home and eating well  I wish him the best for his recovery.



JBun said:


> I'm really glad the neuter went well and that he is starting to feel better. Hey, just be glad you don't have to syringe him any of the critical care. With most bunnies it's a fight to get it in them  Just seal the bag and store in the fridge or freezer. Critical care is always good to have on hand for emergency feeding.



lol, I mixed up critical care for Bandit on a spoon and he licked it right off of it. He can't have been too sick I suppose


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Sorry hadn't finished...I held off till the third as didn't want any problems but it was hard saying no to them. Having said that, some do recover in record time so if he's Ok tomorrow for some space but no jumping you know best.


I'm at work today but my boyfriend texted me earlier, and said he's playing around in his cage, so he seems like he's feeling a bit better. I'll probably let him out for some careful, supervised playtime tonight. 



JBun said:


> I'm really glad the neuter went well and that he is starting to feel better. Hey, just be glad you don't have to syringe him any of the critical care. With most bunnies it's a fight to get it in them  Just seal the bag and store in the fridge or freezer. Critical care is always good to have on hand for emergency feeding.


Definitely! I'm glad to have it on hand now, just in case I run into any time when I might need it. I made sure to get the apple-banana flavour, too, since I remember reading that buns don't react too happily to yucky aniseed Critical Care.



Azerane said:


> Yay!! I'm so glad he's home and eating well  I wish him the best for his recovery.
> 
> lol, I mixed up critical care for Bandit on a spoon and he licked it right off of it. He can't have been too sick I suppose


Thank you! Bandit sounds like a real trooper, taking medicine like a pro. :nurse:

I think I've decided on a name for the new bun! She comes home with me next week!!


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

My gorgeous boy is such a little trooper. :singing:

He was way more active and like himself when I got home from work today, so I decided to let him out for some playtime in a small area. The little monster didn't like having his normal play area limited like that - he even took to rattling the bars with his teeth at one point - and when I was lying down in the xpen with him, he figured out how to use me as a stepping stone to clear the xpen and jump onto the couch!

At that point my boyfriend suggested that if he was able to jump like that so easily and showed so much frustration at being given a small play area, he might be okay to have his normal play area back, so we moved the xpen to its normal spot. There's a definite lack of binkies and bunny 500s, which I'm glad about because I didn't want him bouncing off the walls a day after his surgery, but he definitely seems happier to have his normal area back. He's jumping up and down off the couch and it doesn't seem to be causing him any problems, but I'll check his suture site before he goes into his hutch for the night, and I've placed a box as a stepping stone to the couch if it's more comfortable for him.

Felix is doing well behaviourally, I'd say, considering I dropped him off at a strange scary place who performed surgery on him yesterday. He's probably a little crankier towards me than normal but he's accepting head rubs, climbing on me, and only gave me a nip to express his displeasure at being held while we changed the xpen back to its normal spot. All in all, he seems to be doing really well. I'm proud of him for doing so well in his recovery!

Blurry one today, but here's the little fella with cheeks stuffed full of hay! He's surprised me by not eating all of his greens which he normally chomps on straight away and preferring hay, but at this point I'm happy he's eating so much hay, so I'm not going to force anything of course.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so pleased he's doing so well and nearly back to normal, I found it difficult to keep mine penned for the same reasons, these smaller buns seem to have so much energy. 

As long as he's chomping hay, he should be fine, I'm sure he'd love the odd treat, well he is recovering lol.

Cute photo, he hasn't lost that charm


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness, he's got so much energy! The day after surgery, in an unusual place, strange smells, mysterious people... the very next day he's almost back to his old bouncy self. I didn't expect him to recover this quickly.  He continues to amaze me.


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2014)

It sounds like he's doing great! Nothing better than to see them eating and pooping again. I think buns will go for their hay because they've experienced a GI slowdown from the meds and surgery, and they instinctively know they need more fiber to help restore things to normal.




Chrisdoc said:


> Yes, syringe feeding in no easy task, I remember that Brandy ended up with a really cute moustache. Jenny, do I need to keep the remainder of the critical care in the fridge, I´ve got the sealed bag in the bathroom cupboard as it said store in a cool, dry place, just wanted to check with my expert :spintongue



Chris, I just like to store mine in the fridge because the cooler the temp, the longer the food will stay good. As long as it is sealed and doesn't have moisture in the bag, it should store for quite a long time in the fridge. Warmer temps will make things go off sooner, especially if there are oils in it. And since it's not something used very often and replaced, I don't want to end up needing it and find it's gone bad. That's just what I do.


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

Good advice - I'll move my Critical Care to the fridge.  I'm so glad I have it on hand now, just in case!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Will put it in the fridge then if it extends the life...it'not cheap either


----------



## Azerane (Jan 17, 2014)

It's great to hear that he's up and bouncing around again. Bandit spent 4 days in a cage I put together for him and he was not pleased. I just wasn't willing to take the risk of him injuring the surgery site. I could definitely tell he'd had enough though, lol.


----------



## pani (Jan 18, 2014)

Felix is yet to start with his crazy binkies again, but he did have a few good bunny 500 laps around the living room! Thankfully his stitches seem to be holding. He's a fast, scraggly little one. Once he caught wind tonight that it was time to go in his hutch for the night, he started darting everywhere to try and avoid being picked up. :grumpy: I can't wait until his larger hutch arrives, and until I can fully proof the living room - then I can pretty much let him free roam the room, and won't have to force him back into his hutch whenever I go out or go to sleep! I'm looking at baby gates online that I can hopefully wedge between my desk and my partner's desk, and then I can use the xpen to remove access from the TV and all surrounding cables, and then it's just a matter of securing the cables under our computers. Hoping to have this all done in the next month or so.


----------



## pani (Jan 23, 2014)

Still no word on the hutch! The eBay seller I ordered from only marked the item as posted the day it was supposed to arrive, and won't respond properly to any of my questions - sooooo they'll be getting 1/5 stars for postage and for communication! hnoyoudidnt:

It's still pretty warm here, so Felix has been spending a lot of time lying next to his water bottle, trying to beat the heat. He briefly met my new bun, Clementine, resulting in the very first time I've seen him hump anything - my little boy is growing up! Thankfully, he seems quite interested in her (as opposed to aggressive); he'll sniff at my hands if I smell like her, and often chin and lick them, so I guess he's fond of her.  They'll get to spend some supervised time together in the next few months, but proper bonding won't begin until after she's been spayed.

He's recently begun jumping up on the top of the couch more often, which is concerning me because I worry he'll start jumping off the couch and outside of his play area. If that happens, I'll have to completely re-do his xpen, and it may end up being smaller than it is now... which he certainly won't like!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 23, 2014)

What a handsome little boy, I just love that cute face. Glad to see he´s getting back to normal. Houdini jumps on the sofa all the time now, he was up here yesterday night chinning and sniffing everything. I love that he want to come up and spend some time with me. I can´t let mine out all the time when I´m not here. Too many things to climb on and reach so they only get time out when I¨m in the house. I don´t mind leaving them on their own when I go to another room for a little while but not for a couple of hours. Who knows what chaos they might create lol.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 24, 2014)

He is such an adorable little bun  Give it time and he's sure to his way off the couch into the "out of bounds" zone. It's inevitable 

Also, just wanted to add that even though I'm not much of a gamer, I love your youtube channel and vids


----------



## pani (Jan 24, 2014)

Aw, thanks! I haven't even updated it since I became a bunny mama, so Felix and Clementine will both make an appearance when I eventually start recording videos again.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 25, 2014)

I second the post where he's handsome! I love it when he looks up into the camera like hum???

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2014)

Showed my friend his pic yesterday and he said he's gorgeous, his face and eyes are so like my Houdinis although different colours, must be that look


----------

